# Flounder Gigging Lights



## Florida (Aug 11, 2012)

Who has the best flounder gigging lights for gigging on foot? I don't want something too big (no 12 volt battery and bucket you have to drag). I need something compact and handheld. I have seen several on ebay but want to get some input. LED Adventures has a light but it's over $200. Giggingpro.com has a compact unit for much less, but wanted to see if anyone has used it. I flounder in the Panhandle if that helps to nail down the best solution.


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

Get a hold of SeaLark on here,he make the light heads,all you do is add pvc to it for a handle and a small rechargeable battery


----------



## a/c guy (Oct 12, 2007)

I just got the super gig-a-bite light from LED adventures. It is awesome!


----------



## dantheman1 (Apr 28, 2008)

I just got the 'flattie finder' off ebay and its sweet. Push button on/off switch, 900 lumen led and runs off 8 AA batteries so you ain't carrying anything around. Also he threw in an extra battery pack so you can keep that on you just in case it dies on the water. Shipped for $110 Planning on wading tonight if anyone wants to go send me a pm


----------

